# Oak Island 6/2-6/9 2018



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Finally about time to head on dow to OKI ive normaly been a few times by now but a tripp to Ft. Lauderdale and this spring took one tripp and my work being extremly busy has kept me away. I learned alot surf fishing in Florida for a week cant wait to go pit some of it to use on my home beach. Ill post daily and hopfuly even live updates. My 7 year old wants to start a YouTube channel so we got us a gopro gonna put it to use this next week. Hope all this rain hasnt hurt fishing any body have any updates?


----------



## dbigsby (Feb 16, 2004)

Tried fishing a few hours with mud minnows this weekend with no luck. Talked to a local friend who said the rain had slowed fishing, but maybe the water will clear by the time you get there next weekend.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Got my fishbites shipment in today got sandflea shrimp and got the crab chunks this time just to try somthin diffrent. Also confirmed our near shore trip next Wed wich is always fun. 1 more day and im on my way!!!


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Renourishment*

The State Port Pilot reported sand being pumped on the beach from OC pier to Ft. Caswell.
http://stateportpilot.com/news/article_bc1a9aec-6426-11e8-b4e9-8757bdf0d7ac.html


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

If you are surf fishing in front of where they have already pumped you are WASTING your time. Been there and done that couple weeks ago. OKI has been a major disappointment for several years now. I went down for other reason's than fishing but of course took a few rods. 

To the ASSHOLE who took my ugly stick and great diawa reel after I left it for a few minutes leaned against a sign loading a canoe....UP yours you damn thief.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Were staying west of ocean crest at 39th st have they or are they pumping there


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

I see theyre not right now sorry coyldnt get article up but i did now. Still better wetting a line than workin in this damn steel mill


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Fished from 10am untill 3 managed just 1 whiting and a few dog sharks still a fun day im gonna go back down tonight n try for a lil while


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Head west. Tailor blues and red Drum in the inlet at the point. Cut bait on fish finder rig worked well today.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Thanks i may just head down there today


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Tons of pogies in the surf i netted a few dozen hopin for the big ome today


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Epic day 3 pompano one my wife caught is a bull for surr alot of blue fish and a 4ft sharpnose pics to come my phone was dead once i gettem fromthe wife ill post again


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Ive uploaded pics to my instagram follow me willip48 i cant figure the pics out on here


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Finally


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Very nice! Did you find some sand fleas for the pompano?


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

We did but all the pomps came on fishbites chartreuse shrimp


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Pomps fell for the fishbites again along with a few nice whiting pics on the way


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Friday fish fry lookin good


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Excellent. You found 'em, bet they were tasty.


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice job! Sounds like you found a honey hole. Leave a couple for us poor folks!


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Wow is all i can say 2 huge pomps again tons of whiting which we sacrificed to the tax man my boy yaked out 4 and we beached 2 sharpnose and a blacktip with his remora buddy. This has been the best trip ever even as a kid it wasnt this good hope they dont renurish this end of the beach anytime soon


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Few more


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Just found out today about citations makes me sick


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

WilliP said:


> Just found out today about citations makes me sick


Don't feel too bad. It's just a piece of paper. You got the memories now. Nice job on the catches!


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

I frequent OKI often. You gave me hope for the next time. 

It has gotten so bad last few years I opted for a few weeks on the outer banks later this year and I swore I was never going back. 

CONGRATS!!


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Last day waitin on my bar to cover up good


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Great catches and I know good times. I have enjoyed your posts. best - glenn


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

3 small pomps today that i gotta clean but dinners done and so good thanks to my wife i can hardly move time to soak in some suds of another kind.


----------



## jwfishn (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks for reports.good trip


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks for the reports.....congrats on the catch. Looks like you had a nice week.....


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Best week ever were already tryin to get another trip together maybe july 4th week


----------

